# Im New



## towny22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Im new joined few weeks ago but had log in issues till now!

Counting down days for 1st fertilty screening,thyroid,hormones blood tests 21 day after 1 st day period,sure alot of you familar with this.


Im 37 be 38 this year and spouse 35.
aiming for just 1 maybe 2 children at most.

using mirena coil at moment,will have use of special pre preg during and after birth clinic for Rheumatoid patients at Guys for me and hubby.
as will need some treatment during ttc process  would be put onto safe ttc drugs which there are 3.
all otheres to be stopped 4 to 6 months before ttc.
as i have Rheumatoid discease and on strong drugs am havign these tests now rather than after come off drugs and tried for while,as would be less risk to my joints detriating that way.
hubby also to get spermy test done.
These being done through gp once got results be referred to assisted conception unit at Kings already met the head of that unit, guy there very good.

Then once tests done will know if anything else causing heavy bleeding other than fibroids and have them removed if still them the cause lol.


due to many bad cirumstances decided to try later into married life and now thinking big mistake lol
have not ever tried to concieve.
also we beign referred to a special genes clinic at Guys hospital re my hbuby has charcot marie tooth discease this is passed to baby in conception process or carried by baby.

waiting to here about appointment for this.
im also changing lifestyle to loose weight as is hubby so getting rid of the overweight issue as have read up that will juts cause unecessary issues.

hoping not to have anymore depo jabs(steriods for ra flare ups)as make me put on alot of weight)
towny22


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Towny22, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sounds like you are just starting out on the investigations process. Hopefully it won't take too long to get through all the tests and you will soon be ablee to start the right treatment for you.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Towny 22
I know what you are going through with the rheumatoid artheritis   my husband suffers with it to badly we went for the last three years with no flare ups then they have been everyday for the last three months.
When i went to the nhs hospi they never said anything about the drugs affecting him so we were lucky there 
So will you have to go off all your meds?  
Make sure you go to the links that caz has said about cause there is so many people to chat to and it really really helps
Hope everything goes well with your tx


----------



## towny22 (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks

nice to know someone on here who ahd spouse with RA then.


depends what your spouse is taking.
as to whether he would need to stop would for def if leufomide and mtx.

Im on Mtx  even if a man they have to stop it for 3 to 6 months before ttc as can cause infertility,kill feotus,cause severe birth defects.

nsaids are proven aslo not safe once pregnant no problem with hubby though more ladies as when breast feed passes through milk.

is he member of nras i am if not suggest joins there are other male members who are great and there to help.

i have diagnossis for few years now of 3 fiborids all small,1 submucosal and other 2 intrmural,i also have dysmenthea and menriagria(excuse spelling).

carnt type tp well due to ra bad in hands.

thanks for links ive looked at some and will try the wed one if home.

i saw groups one shall join my area some bad  exp at place we will be going so not to encouraging.

lv towny


----------



## towny22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thankyou and congratulations on 21 days plus preg wishing quick return of your beloved towny 22


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

dh is on salazopyrin ,etopan and tramaset plus other ones if he is really bad  they know he is on them and have not said yet that he has to stop them i dont know that he could anyway he would be in so much pain    It would mean that he could not work, he will def not want that


----------



## towny22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi ok i dont know those ones as being a problem i did check so dont worry ,i can not wrok as yet drugs not yet enough to make it possible lol.

is he member of nras well worth joining if isnt,its also for you as his wife for support,advice and latest research etc very good all rheumatolgists recomen it.
theres a active inetrnet site and forum to.

as say his drugs are fine i checked for you lv towny 22


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for that hun !!   I have to say to him about that we did not know there was any such thing.
His doctors are not very helpful i dont even think the drugs he is on are doing him any good but thats the nhs for ya  
Well keep us informed on how yous get on with your tx and hope yous get a


----------



## towny22 (Feb 13, 2009)

your welcome its 1 off fee to join for a year and wellworth it i didnt know about it till saw leaflets at rheumy clinic.

yes counting down days to first bloods to see how fertile i am etc very anxious about it all as feel far to old but hubby refused to have children before this so didnt have choice.
lv towny22


----------



## towny22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Hows dh doing im  now at standard mtx dose for RA and being referred to Hand therapist plus OT assesement at home.

Did he join nras?
hows fertility things going?

get my 1 st blood results friday and dh goes for 1 st s test thursday.

currently losing weight bothof us me more to lose more than dh,any idea how to get the ticker at bottom of my posting.

oh ps the ra dugs take long time to work especially if dmards took them 1 year to gain some control of mine but that was after several years of no medication.
i still get pain,swelling,worst is fatigue-tiredness,sure once lost fair amount weight things may improve they did before.

My  dh has charcot marie tooth discease so our main concern if manage to concieve that little hun wont be born with it as  dh was.
know more after friday.   
lv towny22
take care towny22


----------

